# Pharmacy open in Dublin on Easter Sunday



## pugwall (12 Apr 2009)

H, 

Does anyone know of a Pharmacy open today, Easter Sunday in Dublin?

Thanks,

P


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Apr 2009)

Boots, Level 3, The Square shopping centre is usually open for emergencies.  You could try giving them a call.

There are also usually chemist shops open after mass in a lot of areas.  Boles chemist in Dolphin's Barn used to open then.

A chemist shop used to open for emergencies also at Leonard's Corner.

Google throws up this:

*Pharmacies*
Haven't yet found a 24 hour one, please email if you know of one. dublin1850@hotmail.com

Airport Pharmacy, Departures Lounge, Dublin Airport
Open 05.00 - 19.00 Mon - Thurs, 05.00 - 22.00 Fri - Sun (May - Oct)
Open 05.00 - 19.00 Everyday (Nov - Apr)

Unicare pharmacy, Dun Laoghaire Shopping Centre - 09.00 to 21.00 Monday to Friday, and 09.00 to 19.00 on Saturday 

Boots, Roselawn Shopping centre, Blanchardstown - Monday to Friday 8:30am - 12 midnight; 
  Saturday 8:30am - 6pm; Sundays and Bank Holiday Mondays 11am - 6pm

Late Night Pharmacy, Phibsboro Shopping Centre - open til 10pm.

Lucan Village Pharmacy, 4 Main Street, Lucan Village, Co Dublin. Ph: 01 6100897
Mon-Fri: 9am-9pm; Sat 9am-6pm; Sunday and bank holiday Monday 11am-6pm.

  Touchstone Pharmacy, Mulhuddart Village, Dublin 15, Ph: 01 6408854
Open Mon-Sat 9am-9pm. Bank Holiday Mondays 12pm-6pm. To open on Sundays in the future.


----------



## Sully1 (12 Apr 2009)

Have you tried that pharmacy at Leonards Corner...its a late night one...might be open today
Or Boots in Liffey Valley or the Square might be open (Esp if the cinemas are open) they are both late openers as well.
Otherwise try ringing your local a and e who should be in a position to advise


----------



## twofor1 (12 Apr 2009)

My local Bradley's Pharmacy is open, they have branches all over Dublin. Check the Golden Pages for Locations.


----------



## pugwall (12 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone  
Turns out quite a few pharmacies are open today - I found one off the malahide road after passing 6 that were closed. 

Thanks again!


----------

